# Lost ammo



## Johnny Sokko

Hello. Just got back into slingshots after I retired. Have a few different set ups, catchbox etc., but found I prefer to plink stuff around the yard and in field while camping over always shooting into the box. I have found that this burns through ammo rather quickly. Am I missing something or is this the cost of my new hobby. Asking for a friend...


----------



## treefork

That's the cost of the new hobby . Choose a cheaper ammo in bulk .


----------



## StringSlap

Kinda the cost to play. At least steel will eventually rust and return to nature. A good alternative to steel for use in the yard and out and about is to use clay ammo. Readily available from eBay and Amazon. I pay about $20 for 4000! Works out to basically shooting for free!


----------



## Johnny Sokko

Thanks for the info. You know, for my friend. Figured is was something like that but maybe someone was holding the secrets to the universe or something. I have clay ammo as well but really like plinking with bbs and 1/4 inch stuff. Maybe Costco has a big bag on sale....


----------



## StringSlap

Johnny Sokko said:


> Thanks for the info. You know, for my friend. Figured is was something like that but maybe someone was holding the secrets to the universe or something. I have clay ammo as well but really like plinking with bbs and 1/4 inch stuff. Maybe Costco has a big bag on sale....


Bulk 1/4" is very cheap. Check BCTrade and PGN. Tip... Search for utility grade ball bearings and you will save even more.


----------



## Johnny Sokko

Thanks for the heads up. I will try those two places. Gotta be cheaper than what I have found so far. Thanks again.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I mostly shoot clay and .177 bbs, both very cheap and highly disposable. Last time i bought bbs i got 6000 for a little more than 6 bucks at the big box store. Ain't much you're gonna find cheaper than that.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Pretty much no matter how you look at it, If you've ever done much shooting with 'powder burners', slingshots are a huge financial relief!

Just another reason to love them. :banana:


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I didn't see airsoft bbs mentioned above; they are cost effective and often biodegradable.


----------



## Ibojoe

Cheapest I've found are on eBay. BC Trade. Get a thousand for about the cost of a box of 50 pistol cartriges.


----------



## mattwalt

I plink with BB's for that reason - you can get in pretty large quantities for a very reasonable cost.


----------



## Johnny Sokko

Thanks. Thats what I have resorted to for the time being. They are pretty reasonable most places.


----------



## tangolima

I like clay balls. They shatter upon impact, giving me better POI indication. I have gone through about 12 thousand so far. We used to make those ourselves for bird hunting when we were kids.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

I use this for plinking around: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KT4SZXV?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

It's 12mm decent size ammo, flys pretty true for the weight. Returns back to nature as dirt, so no harm no foul. Just an option.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

dogcatchersito said:


> I use this for plinking around: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KT4SZXV?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> It's 12mm decent size ammo, flys pretty true for the weight. Returns back to nature as dirt, so no harm no foul. Just an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I just came across those the other day and will be getting some. I really like the idea of 1/2" clay compared to the regular 3/8".


----------



## tangolima

dogcatchersito said:


> I use this for plinking around: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KT4SZXV?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> It's 12mm decent size ammo, flys pretty true for the weight. Returns back to nature as dirt, so no harm no foul. Just an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It is definitely nice to have 1/2" balls. But it is also more than double the price of 3/8".

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

StringSlap said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use this for plinking around: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KT4SZXV?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> It's 12mm decent size ammo, flys pretty true for the weight. Returns back to nature as dirt, so no harm no foul. Just an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across those the other day and will be getting some. I really like the idea of 1/2" clay compared to the regular 3/8".
Click to expand...

They are so worth it. The 3/8 to me was just a bit small and strayed off Target.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

As others have said you can use clay but you said you've already got some and aren't really a fan. I buy clay in 500g blocks from the dollar store and roll my own 1/2"-3/4" clays for bird hunting. They hit like a train compared to regular clays or even 5/8 marbles & I actually mixed in some birdshot with a batch a while back & those were devastating.

Best of luck finding something that works!


----------



## tangolima

I have been shooting 3/8" clay balls since beginning. 12 thousands balls have been fired in my backyard alone so far. Two weeks of sheltering at home I found myself going through those balls several times faster than usual. I reckon it may be time to go to steel balls. With good catcher and magnetic pickup tool, I think I can recover at least 90% of the ammo. Steel is about 4 times of clay in price. Probably I can save money in the long run.

Besides steel balls may come handy in case things go south fast.

Comments and suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima

dogcatchersito said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use this for plinking around: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KT4SZXV?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> It's 12mm decent size ammo, flys pretty true for the weight. Returns back to nature as dirt, so no harm no foul. Just an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across those the other day and will be getting some. I really like the idea of 1/2" clay compared to the regular 3/8".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are so worth it. The 3/8 to me was just a bit small and strayed off Target.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are right. Tried 1/2" clay balls. They do seem to shoot straighter and hit harder. It is a keeper.

I also have some 3/8" steel balls on order. Will see how it goes to determine our future ammo "policy".

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

Now the 3/8 steel should be fine. I believe it weighs as much as the 1/2" clays. So you should be tight on track.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima

The steel should be even better. It has higher density, hence higher ballistic coefficient. It certainly has more consistent spherical shape than clay balls. We will see. With good recapturing arrangements steel may even be as affordable as clay.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

tangolima said:


> The steel should be even better. It has higher density, hence higher ballistic coefficient. It certainly has more consistent spherical shape than clay balls. We will see. With good recapturing arrangements steel may even be as affordable as clay.
> 
> -TL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I hope so, I recently was watching a YouTube video. And heard that there are some ppl hunting with the clays. I couldn't believe that there are ppl who are but they aren't bad. They definitely might get the job done if you have nothing else.

I'm wanting to try 9.5mm steel though for a hunting setup. Won't be changing my band setup since that is delivering really good power. Let me know what you are getting your steels for, trying to get best deal as well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima

The best I could find is 500 3/8" steel balls for $12.45 off Amazon prime.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

tangolima said:


> The best I could find is 500 3/8" steel balls for $12.45 off Amazon prime.
> 
> -TL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Honestly not terrible, wish there was a bulk order of 1000.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsat

I see the Amazon has 1000 Qty 3/8" Inch Steel Shot Slingshot Ammo Balls for $19.95


----------



## dogcatchersito

samsat said:


> I see the Amazon has 1000 Qty 3/8" Inch Steel Shot Slingshot Ammo Balls for $19.95


You got the link?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima

Or 3000 steel balls for $53. I don't want to buy that many, because I plan to recapture most of them. 500 steel balls should last as long as 3000 clay balls.

If I can recover 80%, I will still have more than 100 balls left after going through the balls 6 times or 3000 shots, so it can be more economical than shooting disposable clay balls.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima

dogcatchersito said:


> samsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Amazon has 1000 Qty 3/8" Inch Steel Shot Slingshot Ammo Balls for $19.95
> 
> 
> 
> You got the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You will find it by searching for 3/8" steel balls 1000.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

tangolima said:


> Or 3000 steel balls for $53. I don't want to buy that many, because I plan to recapture most of them. 500 steel balls should last as long as 3000 clay balls.
> 
> If I can recover 80%, I will still have more than 100 balls left after going through the balls 6 times or 3000 shots, so it can be more economical than shooting disposable clay balls.
> 
> -TL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I use the catch box and recover about 90 percent. But the ones that cream the target shatter, as well as the ones that bounce on side of catch box. 1000 clays will last me 3 months. The shatters will kill the longevity.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsat

dogcatchersito said:


> samsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Amazon has 1000 Qty 3/8" Inch Steel Shot Slingshot Ammo Balls for $19.95
> 
> 
> 
> You got the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Steel-Shot-Slingshot-Balls/dp/B07TBJ34LW
Click to expand...


----------



## dogcatchersito

samsat said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Amazon has 1000 Qty 3/8" Inch Steel Shot Slingshot Ammo Balls for $19.95
> 
> 
> 
> You got the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Steel-Shot-Slingshot-Balls/dp/B07TBJ34LW
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Already in my cart. Thanks a plenty

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsat

I'm a total newbie. I dont even own a slingshot yet! Pleased I was able to help.


----------



## tangolima

I plan to rig up a cardboard box trap with hanging t-shirt as backing. The paper target backed by cardboard or soft skin metal can will be hung in front of the fabric backing. Probably not much steel balls will shatter hitting those. I will see. Probably 500 balls will last me long enough.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

tangolima said:


> I plan to rig up a cardboard box trap with hanging t-shirt as backing. The paper target backed by cardboard or soft skin metal can will be hung in front of the fabric backing. Probably not much steel balls will shatter hitting those. I will see. Probably 500 balls will last me long enough.
> 
> -TL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I built this a couple of months ago. Takes a beating and keeps on eating. I would do something stronger than card board some of those shots you will be pumping into it will be moving fast. After constant hits will more than likely break through.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

Johnny Sokko said:


> Hello. Just got back into slingshots after I retired. Have a few different set ups, catchbox etc., but found I prefer to plink stuff around the yard and in field while camping over always shooting into the box. I have found that this burns through ammo rather quickly. Am I missing something or is this the cost of my new hobby. Asking for a friend...


Well, if you're out camping, shoot marshmallows...

Just kidding . Buy in bulk as my brethren suggest.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

StringSlap said:


> Kinda the cost to play. At least steel will eventually rust and return to nature. A good alternative to steel for use in the yard and out and about is to use clay ammo. Readily available from eBay and Amazon. I pay about $20 for 4000! Works out to basically shooting for free!


Curious as to how much the clay weighs, and it's diameter. Also, are they consistent in all shooting respects?

Thanks,

THWACK!


----------



## dogcatchersito

THWACK! said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the cost to play. At least steel will eventually rust and return to nature. A good alternative to steel for use in the yard and out and about is to use clay ammo. Readily available from eBay and Amazon. I pay about $20 for 4000! Works out to basically shooting for free!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to how much the clay weighs, and it's diameter. Also, are they consistent in all shooting respects?
> 
> Thanks,
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

Clays weigh less than steel if you are comparing same diameter to weight. So in order to get a better feel you have to get bigger diameter clay to kinda equal out. The 1/2 inch clay should get you where you want to be weight wise.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

dogcatchersito said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the cost to play. At least steel will eventually rust and return to nature. A good alternative to steel for use in the yard and out and about is to use clay ammo. Readily available from eBay and Amazon. I pay about $20 for 4000! Works out to basically shooting for free!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to how much the clay weighs, and it's diameter. Also, are they consistent in all shooting respects?
> 
> Thanks,
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clays weigh less than steel if you are comparing same diameter to weight. So in order to get a better feel you have to get bigger diameter clay to kinda equal out. The 1/2 inch clay should get you where you want to be weight wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are the clay balls consistent in size and weight ?

Many thanks!

THWACK!


----------



## dogcatchersito

THWACK! said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the cost to play. At least steel will eventually rust and return to nature. A good alternative to steel for use in the yard and out and about is to use clay ammo. Readily available from eBay and Amazon. I pay about $20 for 4000! Works out to basically shooting for free!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to how much the clay weighs, and it's diameter. Also, are they consistent in all shooting respects?
> 
> Thanks,
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clays weigh less than steel if you are comparing same diameter to weight. So in order to get a better feel you have to get bigger diameter clay to kinda equal out. The 1/2 inch clay should get you where you want to be weight wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the clay balls consistent in size and weight ?
> 
> Many thanks!
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

I would say not 100% consistent. Sometimes you may get the some off smaller one. They do try to get you the same size and weight though. I have not had many problems with the clays that are 1/2" in size. The 3/8 ones were too inaccurate for me to keep shooting. And were just too darn small.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

dogcatchersito said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda the cost to play. At least steel will eventually rust and return to nature. A good alternative to steel for use in the yard and out and about is to use clay ammo. Readily available from eBay and Amazon. I pay about $20 for 4000! Works out to basically shooting for free!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious as to how much the clay weighs, and it's diameter. Also, are they consistent in all shooting respects?
> 
> Thanks,
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clays weigh less than steel if you are comparing same diameter to weight. So in order to get a better feel you have to get bigger diameter clay to kinda equal out. The 1/2 inch clay should get you where you want to be weight wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the clay balls consistent in size and weight ?
> 
> Many thanks!
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say not 100% consistent. Sometimes you may get the some off smaller one. They do try to get you the same size and weight though. I have not had many problems with the clays that are 1/2" in size. The 3/8 ones were too inaccurate for me to keep shooting. And were just too darn small.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Aha, good to know. And did you know that GEICO can save you 15% off your insurance premium?.

Sorry, I just HAD to do it!!!!!!!

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## samsat

I just took delivery of these clay balls

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X7MVH89/

arrived in 24 hours!!

The handful I measured all showed 10.2mm plus.


----------



## dogcatchersito

samsat said:


> I just took delivery of these clay balls
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X7MVH89/
> 
> arrived in 24 hours!!
> The handful I measured all showed 10.2mm plus.


That is the one I no longer order. I use these now much bigger and fly true. They are about 12.7mm in diameter.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KT4SZXV?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima

I have shot both. The 3/8" is lighter and tends to have more variation in shape. It is expected as it is much cheaper per ball. They tends to be more sensitive to cross wind, so shooting indoor gets better results. I don't get to shoot indoor so I need to more conscious of the wind, which is a training in itself.

The 1/2" is more consistent in shape for more than double the price per ball. It is better ballistically, so it is doing better outdoor. I believe it also has higher "muzzle energy". The ball is bigger. It may feel funny with a small pouch.

I like the 1/2", but I will still buy 3/8" for it's low price. I will try out the 3/8" steel balls. If it works out, I actually may stop buying the 1/2" clay, and stay with 3/8" clay and steel.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito

tangolima said:


> I have shot both. The 3/8" is lighter and tends to have more variation in shape. It is expected as it is much cheaper per ball. They tends to be more sensitive to cross wind, so shooting indoor gets better results. I don't get to shoot indoor so I need to more conscious of the wind, which is a training in itself.
> 
> The 1/2" is more consistent in shape for more than double the price per ball. It is better ballistically, so it is doing better outdoor. I believe it also has higher "muzzle energy". The ball is bigger. It may feel funny with a small pouch.
> 
> I like the 1/2", but I will still buy 3/8" for it's low price. I will try out the 3/8" steel balls. If it works out, I actually may stop buying the 1/2" clay, and stay with 3/8" clay and steel.
> 
> -TL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I feel you there, shoot what is best for your pocket.


----------



## samsat

Great input. I am total beginner and this is the first time I am buying any ammo.

I used gold theraband to make my first natural which is too much for these light weight clay balls.

I am waiting for some office bands to arrive and I'll make up my smaller naturals which will hopefully work better with these.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Yeah I use simple shot blacks, with the 12mm clays. Gotta match up your bands to ammo. Never got into shooting office bands. If you get good results with those keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsat

I'm not skilled enough to know good from bad results. However I just fitted #64 bands to the smaller fork as below and it worked very well with the 10mm clay balls.

It has been suggested that I go 2 bands to the fork tapering to 1 at the pouch for even more punch.


----------



## dogcatchersito

samsat said:


> I'm not skilled enough to know good from bad results. However I just fitted #64 bands to the smaller fork as below and it worked very well with the 10mm clay balls.
> It has been suggested that I go 2 bands to the fork tapering to 1 at the pouch for even more punch.


Unrelated loving your Natty on the right there. Looks like a great shooter.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## samsat

dogcatchersito said:


> samsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not skilled enough to know good from bad results. However I just fitted #64 bands to the smaller fork as below and it worked very well with the 10mm clay balls.
> It has been suggested that I go 2 bands to the fork tapering to 1 at the pouch for even more punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated loving your Natty on the right there. Looks like a great shooter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks it has a lot of power. I don't have heavy enough ammo yet to prevent severe hand slap, ouch!


----------



## THWACK!

StringSlap said:


> Johnny Sokko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. You know, for my friend. Figured is was something like that but maybe someone was holding the secrets to the universe or something. I have clay ammo as well but really like plinking with bbs and 1/4 inch stuff. Maybe Costco has a big bag on sale....
> 
> 
> 
> Bulk 1/4" is very cheap. Check BCTrade and PGN. Tip... Search for utility grade ball bearings and you will save even more.
Click to expand...

BCTrade & PGN - please be more specific - never heard/ seen of either.

Thanks and be safe!

THWACK!


----------



## StringSlap

THWACK! said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Sokko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. You know, for my friend. Figured is was something like that but maybe someone was holding the secrets to the universe or something. I have clay ammo as well but really like plinking with bbs and 1/4 inch stuff. Maybe Costco has a big bag on sale....
> 
> 
> 
> Bulk 1/4" is very cheap. Check BCTrade and PGN. Tip... Search for utility grade ball bearings and you will save even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BCTrade & PGN - please be more specific - never heard/ seen of either.
> 
> Thanks and be safe!
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

Both sell on eBay and most likely Amazon as well. If you search for "slingshot ammo", "3/8 steel balls", "utility grade ball bearings", etc. they will pop up. Or you can just look for their stores on the sites. PGN seems to have a bit better pricing than BC Trade.


----------



## THWACK!

StringSlap said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Sokko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. You know, for my friend. Figured is was something like that but maybe someone was holding the secrets to the universe or something. I have clay ammo as well but really like plinking with bbs and 1/4 inch stuff. Maybe Costco has a big bag on sale....
> 
> 
> 
> Bulk 1/4" is very cheap. Check BCTrade and PGN. Tip... Search for utility grade ball bearings and you will save even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BCTrade & PGN - please be more specific - never heard/ seen of either.
> 
> Thanks and be safe!
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both sell on eBay and most likely Amazon as well. If you search for "slingshot ammo", "3/8 steel balls", "utility grade ball bearings", etc. they will pop up. Or you can just look for their stores on the sites. PGN seems to have a bit better pricing than BC Trade.
Click to expand...

Many thanks - good to know.

THWACK!

Bedtime...


----------



## tangolima

I tried 1/4" clay balls. It is a bit too small for me to maintain proper pouch hold. My thumb and index finger hold on to the extremes of the diameter sort of tangentially. 3/8" is just right.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

Dollartree marbles work for me


----------



## tangolima

Rigged up a simple trap with cardboard box and tried out the 3/8". I took 10 balls and aimed at a paper target 10yd out. I shot 10 times, each time in between I tried what my eye balls could do to recover the balls. I got 6 balls after the sequence. I'm glad that my recovery rate is better than 95%. With a magnetic pick up tool I think I can go even higher. So it has been decided, 3/8" steel and clay for me. 1/2" clay will take a break.

How well it shot? Here is the target after well over 50 shots. I think I got better accuracy than a pistol, at 10yd mind you.

-TL









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

very good shooting.


----------

